# Amd cedar Graphics on FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT



## mystified (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi I'm unable to configure AMD graphics card . I'm only able to get it working using "vesa()"

Using FreeBSD 12.0-current.
Xorg.0.log states using syscons(4) driver with X support,(ver 549739036674.0)
VT num 9. KMS enabled
VGA arbiter,
no multicard support.
Radeon depth24 framebuffer bpp 32
Chipset "ATI Radeon HD 5450" ChipID=0x68f9 ABI Class X.org Video Driver version 20.0

/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"
Screen 0
Driver "ati"
VendorName "ATI Video DRiver"
# Option " CPPIOMode" "yes"
Option "XAANoOFFscreenPiximaps" "true"
Option "AccelMethod" "Exa"
Option "DynamicPM" "om"
end Section
Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
device "Card0"
Monitor "monitor0"
Default depth 24
Modes 1920*1080
EndSection
```


----------



## protocelt (Oct 15, 2016)

mystified said:


> [...]
> Using FreeBSD 12.0-current.
> [...]



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

